# Expression Pedal Supreme



## chimuelo (Dec 15, 2016)

Physis K4 keeps me from getting this.
But guys with great action controllers, which lack features should love this.

http://www.sourceaudio.net/products/toolblox/reflex_universal_exp_controller.php


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 7, 2017)

That looks lke a beauty. But as of today - May 7, 2017, it's still listed as 'New Item / Pre-order' status at B&H.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (May 7, 2017)

Seems useful! I'm interested!


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2017)

Did you try the online store?
Let me go all the way to checkout, no mention of pre ordering...


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 8, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Did you try the online store?
> Let me go all the way to checkout, no mention of pre ordering...


Yup. I'm dumb. Should've looked deeper. 

Now I've gotta' consider whether I need a $200+ pedal, or if something more basic will fill my needs.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 8, 2017)

I prefer Cackland's FaderControl to an expression pedal, after having it for a while now. I can control a long throw fader with my finger more precisely than a pedal with my foot. That said, I have a composer friend who has mad foot kills with his expression pedal.


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 8, 2017)

So... while we're on the subject of "Expression" pedals... is there any consensus here on what pedal, 1. Operates smoothly; 2. Is well-constructed; 3. Has a long-enough 'throw' to provide some nuance to whatever 'expression' one is trying to control - modulation, pitch bend, what have you?

I have not, to this point, brought a pedal into my very small bag-of-tricks, but I am considering dragging out my old Korg MS-01 CV pedal (0 ~ +4VDC and/or 0 ~ -4VDC) to see if it can be used (via 'MIDI Solutions' or 'MIDI Expression' interface. I'm not sure what kind of input these two little boxes can accept - currently awaiting responses to a couple of email enquiries.

What do y'all use? (No, I'm not from the S. - I'm just effin around).


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I prefer Cackland's FaderControl to an expression pedal, after having it for a while now. I can control a long throw fader with my finger more precisely than a pedal with my foot. That said, I have a composer friend who has mad foot kills with his expression pedal.



Controlling doesn't mean riding the pedal.
You use curve modifiers that select logarithmic, linear, exponential, inverted, start point and destination, lag processors to control rate/time.
In short. I can stomp on an FC7 or EV5 knowing that 6 x different drawbars of a Hammond B3 Module will start and stop exactly where they've been programmed, then rate/time only follows the value of 127 as it's triggering mechanism.
I can stomp backwards and all 6 drawbars collapse at selected time and destination.
Usually stomp backwards then hit the slow rotor switch of my FGPA based Rotary cabinet to coincide.
I never had that kind of control when I used B3s and Leslie's.
This Pedal can follow a stomp where 6 faders would each land where programmed, at selected rates and the quick stomp allows one to keep playing while guiding mod wheels or a ribbon controller.
So it's not really like you move the expression Pedal and your ear guides the motion.
It's similar to switching presets on a BCF/BCR-2000, but with finesse instead of faders racing to their destinations making that clacking noise.
Curve modifiers are awesome.


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> So... while we're on the subject of "Expression" pedals... is there any consensus here on what pedal, 1. Operates smoothly; 2. Is well-constructed; 3. Has a long-enough 'throw' to provide some nuance to whatever 'expression' one is trying to control - modulation, pitch bend, what have you?
> 
> I have not, to this point, brough a pedal into my very small bag-of-tricks, but I am considering dragging out my old Korg MS-01 CV pedal (0 ~ +4VDC and/or 0 ~ -4VDC) to see if it can be used (via 'MIDI Solutions' or 'MIDI Expression' interface. I'm not sure what kind of input these two little boxes can accept - currently awaiting responses to a couple of email enquiries.
> 
> What do y'all use? (No, I'm not from the S. - I'm just effin around).



FC7 by Yamaha is big, strong and lasts years.
M-Audio, Roland, Behringer, cheaper build quality, tend to have random spikes if used for MIDI 2 spec. where 0-16,000 vas 0-127 values are used.

Ashby adapters on the FC7 are great to have in your toolkit.
Sometimes cheaper controllers lack polarity options or can't handle high resolution.


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2017)

Here's my own custom Mapper made in DSP.
Each module can access 16 x MIDI CC's 7bit or 14bit simultaneously to control whatever I want.
The Expression Pedal link to the hardware mentioned might have a similar software editor, I am not sure though.
Makes sense though..


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 8, 2017)

O.K. I'm confused (again...). That Yamaha pedal has a 1/4" TS phone plug. What the heck are you supposed to plug _that_ into? For what I'm trying to do (control parameter of a VSTi) I assumed I'd be looking at something terminating in a USB or 5-pin MIDI plug. Please enlighten.


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2017)

I plug my pedals into the Physis K4 Master MIDI Controller, then MIDI In of my interface.
I Control Kontakt, PianoTeq, PLAY, Zebra2 HZ and Omnisphere as well as a Racked Melotron 400D and a Hammond Organ Module.
It's overkill for a home studio, but for live work my DAWgs will Hunt.


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 9, 2017)

To anyone w/ the Moog pedal:

What's that little 'adjustment'(?) knob on the side.







Also, any thoughts on Moog EP-3 vs. Yamaha FC7?


----------



## Tiko (May 25, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> To anyone w/ the Moog pedal:
> 
> What's that little 'adjustment'(?) knob on the side.


You can adjust the max cc value of the pedal with that knob. I think the Moog is great, they're all I use now.


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 25, 2017)

Tiko said:


> You can adjust the max cc value of the pedal with that knob. I think the Moog is great, they're all I use now.



Thanks. Yep, I'm now the proud owner of one, too. And your right, Tiko - it's a smooth workin' bit 'o' kit.


----------



## Tiko (May 26, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Thanks. Yep, I'm now the proud owner of one, too. And your right, Tiko - it's a smooth workin' bit 'o' kit.


It definitely is!


----------

